# Adjustable Vice stop for Verical Mill.



## macmarch (Oct 12, 2013)

lI offer this as a useful tool.  I made my first one when an a apprentice and I have never seen one since anywhere else.

There are no dimensions, as it depends on your particular vice.  It can be used for spotting for cross holes and for jig drilling flat parts as each time you insert the piece it will always be in the same place. As you use it more you will find many uses for it.

It only takes minutes to set up and saves an awful lot of marking out.

http://fenlandrao.weebly.com/engineering.html


----------



## Mainer (Oct 12, 2013)

I've been meaning to make something like that...for years. Thanks for the nudge to get going and actually make it!


----------



## macmarch (Oct 12, 2013)

A little task for after Sunday lunch.  Trouble is, where is the line between a gadget and a tool?


----------



## Shopguy (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for posting this.
I'm going to unashamedly going to borrow your idea and make one of my own.
As I said earlier today in another post this forum is more than just engines.
Ernie


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks macmarch, like others, I need something like this and I like your design.

It is one of those tools/gadgets that one has to make while making an engine. Like fixtures. It is all part of engine building.

Jim


----------



## macmarch (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone.  I put it up for anyone to copy and use.  

The next offering is somewhat more complex and will also be non dimensioned.
Taking it to pieces today to photograph it then I'll put it up with the AVS.

The one thing I like about engineering, is that you learn something new every day.  After 50 years in it I have just discovered Linear bearings and how cheap they are.  So the third offering is now being rebuilt. It never did run smoothly with Oilite bushes.  I warn you, however, that this one is not cheap.


----------



## macmarch (Nov 5, 2013)

It has taken a while but the second offering is now up for you to peruse.  I'll do my best to answer all questions.

http://fenlandrao.weebly.com/engineering.html


----------



## macmarch (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Thanks for all the visits to my website.  When I work it out I'll make it look like it should.

Meanwhile offering no 3 is now up.
http://fenlandrao.weebly.com


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice stop! This is the one I made.







Your four way saddle stop could come in useful as well!


----------



## charlesfitton (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice! I'm impressed.


----------



## macmarch (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you all.   
Omnimill,  I like the slot you added, modified mine yesterday.

Offering no 4 is now well underway and I hope to finish it over Christmas.  Just having to learn how fit needle roller bearings.
Can anyone advise how much undersize the bore should be in order to get the bearing bore to be the right size? The bearings at the moment are a rattling good fit. I am using 15mm bore x 21mm OD.


----------



## macmarch (Dec 19, 2013)

To all who have looked the 4 way Stop unit.  OOPS

Now I have worked out how get a decent looking page I have just noticed a MAJOR error in the narrative.
It concerns the fitting of the clamps.  CLOSER should be FURTHER.  I have highlighted it in red.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi macmarch, regarding you bearing fit go to any bearing book and in the front there are all the technical details for fits. Housing tolerances and shaft tolerances for specific bearing types and sizes, they all differ so it's best to go with manufacturer's recommendations. If you don't have a bearing book contact your supplier and ask them to copy the tables that suit your bearing type and size. Needle roller bearings come in different forms, drawn cup type with no inner ring which means your shaft should be hardened for the rollers to run on otherwise your shaft won't last long as the rollers are between 58 -64 Rockwell hardness approx and they will wear your shaft.
You can also have machined outer ring and needle assembly bearings and with those you can run direct on shaft also or buys hardened inner ring to suit or needle roller bearing complete with inner ring ( my suggestion is to go this way, saves having to harden the shaft) or you can also get needle roller cage assemblies with no out or inner rings. And finally there is the shell type. It pays to do a bit of research and you'd probably find the info on the net also if you search a bit as most bearing companies do have quite a bit of technical information posted on their sites.

Hope this helps.


----------



## macmarch (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Tinkerer,
Thanks for that.  I have made a plug gauge 21mm dia.  I'll bore a test hole and try the bearing in and go from there.  I'm not concerned about the surface hardness as the part will only rotate about 100 degrees. The shaft is Silver steel and the bearing will only be sliding along the shaft in the manner of a Linear bearing, just smaller and cheaper. This is all for tool number 4 as I am trying to make it as easy as possible for the beginner to construct and end up with a tool to enable  them to achieve a high degree of accuracy. All will be revealed in the New Year.


----------

